# did yall watch



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the destination polaris show tonight.. they went to highlifter park with there new 4 seater rzr .. i think i might go check out there park... but the show was gay...jmo


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no. ive seen the show once or twice. it's a big polaris infomercial.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Seen it. Pretty cool. Too far for me. Laura always looks great!!

Watch Fisher's ATV world...what a putts, and Ride to adventure..Not bad. Dirt Tracks pretty good to watch.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I checked it last night but it looked like a rerun so I didnt watch it... oh well It will be on again next week. They have been there before, I guess thats why I thought it was a rerun.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i dont really watch those kinda shows the highlifter episode just caught my eye...


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Good recover Walker LOL.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i try..lol


----------

